# My second grease trap



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

And what a wonderful job did it turn out to be after it rain ,I had to re grade it and let it dry out for a full day lucky the tanks didn't showed up to Thursday


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for not bringing the inlet into the side of the tank.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't do commercial, what's upstream from the interceptor in the last pic?


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Upon further inspection I guess that's downstream.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think its going to be an "inspection manhole"

Great place to jet from and allows you to judge if grease is building up into the sanitary


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Sample well is what that is. Leach you would have fell over had you seen how our owner planned on cutting the rcp pipe going on top of the sample well lol.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

The only way I know to cut RCP is with a cutoff saw whether it be gas or electric is your choice.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

It's not so much what he was gonna cut it with but how.....

Now I have cut once with a big grinder with a concrete blade. It didn't cut all the way thru but it cut deep enough that a slight hit with a hammer made it break loose and still leave a smooth cut.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

love2surf927 said:


> Upon further inspection I guess that's downstream.


That a sample wells


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am planing on using a grinder with a diamond blade to do the rcp pipes after inspection tomorrow I'm testing and filling the tanks for inspection on Tuesday


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> I am planing on using a grinder with a diamond blade to do the rcp pipes after inspection tomorrow I'm testing and filling the tanks for inspection on Tuesday


do you have water in it now?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> do you have water in it now?


No I'm filling it today and the sample well


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> No I'm filling it today and the sample well


something to remember. Always fill it with water when you set it. The stupid thing will float if you get a rain and it fills the whole. If you have water in it its buoyancy will be negative and it will not float.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> something to remember. Always fill it with water when you set it. The stupid thing will float if you get a rain and it fills the whole. If you have water in it its buoyancy will be negative and it will not float.


Not true, battleships weigh a lot more than grease traps and they float. They just built a Subway restaurant in town and I inspected it. I passed it, and the grease interceptor was full of water but not back filled. They waited and waited until it rained and floated the interceptor.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Fiberglass septics float all the time around here. Saw one take a good chunk of the interior plumbing with it


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

422 plumber said:


> Not true, battleships weigh a lot more than grease traps and they float. They just built a Subway restaurant in town and I inspected it. I passed it, and the grease interceptor was full of water but not back filled. They waited and waited until it rained and floated the interceptor. Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


if you fill a battle ship with water it sinks the same with a tank in the ground. If you leave it empty it will float even when you backfill over it. I had the joy of watching a 30,000 gal tank come up out of the pea gravel with its concrete anchors because they did not fill it with fuel and it became buoyant. If they had filled it the stupid Forman would not have had to explain why we were doing everything twice!


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

That why we always leave our sewer filled with water and tanks , because if chance of heavy rain 
Stuff will float 
Well I guess not all the time that my first experience with pipe floating. What a noob I was.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Leach713 said:


> That why we always leave our sewer filled with water and tanks , because if chance of heavy rain Stuff will float Well I guess not all the time that my first experience with pipe floating. What a noob I was.


don't think you were the first to learn the hard way. I had a whole bathroom group float. Thought I was being carful and caped everything next day I came back and it was floating like a johnboat on the lake.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Thats OK. We had a chilled water line supply to the mech room in the basement of a barracks remodel we were doing break and flood the room to about six feet deep . Two empty 1800 Gallon storage tanks, the boilers and the expansion tanks floated to the roof and took all the brand new piping with them. 
Good times right there.:thumbup:


----------

